# What Color Is This Bird?



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry gave me this little hen yesterday. I have no idea of breed or color. I would guess a roller and perhaps with one of the factors that creates dilute for her color. She is very very tame and was told she trapped into a loft with someone's racers in central Calif. Unfortunately she wasn't banded. So thought I would ask you guys what you think. The pics are pretty accurate in color.

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know, Margaret but she is just gorgeous. Does she need a pal? Marshmallow a cute little parlor roller, is available. They would look very cute together.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

nice bird , it looks like a reduced spread black or reduced ch .


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Charis said:


> I don't know, Margaret but she is just gorgeous. Does she need a pal? Marshmallow a cute little parlor roller, is available. They would look very cute together.


Charis, I thank you very much for the offer of a mate for her, but I have extra cockbirds. I am hoping she will pair with a very nice tri color little plain head Domestic show flight who is about two years old and hasn't had a mate because of a chronic shortage of hens. He is just about her size. She is small and dainty, but what a little bundle of independence. One of the White Kings ambled up to say hello and she beat the tar out of him. If she will accept Rascal, he is going to have his work cut out for him. On the contrary, she is exceptionally friendly with humans. Coos and flutters and wants to cuddle. Obviously hand raised by someone. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I have three new hens who will be introduced to prospective mates.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ah...she sounds darling.All the best to you and her....and the suitors.
If none of your fellas suit her...Marshmallow is small and cute as can be. He was found with a torn wing and thought to never fly again. The vet super glued the wing together and with practice he did regain flight. He is desperate for a cute hen to call his own.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Charis said:


> Ah...she sounds darling.All the best to you and her....and the suitors.
> If none of your fellas suit her...Marshmallow is small and cute as can be. He was found with a torn wing and thought to never fly again. The vet super glued the wing together and with practice he did regain flight. He is desperate for a cute hen to call his own.


He sounds adorable. I will definitely keep him in mind if she rejects the boys here.

M.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Reduced blue t-pattern, probably spread too. Does look like a roller!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It looks like an Ice Pigeon the coloring.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW! You got good pics, Margaret! I never could actually get the color of this bird in a picture. Sorry she is beating the C**p out of your boys but that is how she was here.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Not up on my genetics or color terminology but we call it blue lace in rollers or more accurately, reduced blue spread (black).


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Becky, Dublin Boy and 2yr4life, I think you are all right on. Thank you. This is a very cocky hen. I know she is a hen for sure as she has layed eggs. But by behavior, I would swear she is a cock bird. Quite a character and I'm loving every minute with her.

Margaret


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

color looks awesome....


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Had me stumped, Reduced is rare in NZ damnit - Would love some Reduced spread homers.

Lovely Bird!!!!


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Beautiful blue reduced.... good luck...


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I understood that reduced is rare anywhere...


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Henk69 said:


> I understood that reduced is rare anywhere...


While it is not common, reduced isn't exactly rare either. We've had it here in the US for at least 50 years now. I've only been in the roller pigeon hobby for 2 years and I've seen quite a few reduced pigeons.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice looking pigeon, love the color


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Henk69 said:


> I understood that reduced is rare anywhere...


We only have it in a few breeds, Dragoons and ASR's are about it at this stage.


----------



## KingStone (Jun 9, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> We only have it in a few breeds, Dragoons and ASR's are about it at this stage.


in Kuwait we have it every Pigeon Breed, you name it we have it. 

those Kuwaiti are breeding freaks. 

but Reduced is a wonderful gene, question is what colors of Reduced are seen or been breed.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

HI KingStone, welcome to the forum , what colour , and breed is the bird in your avator ?

brian .


----------



## KingStone (Jun 9, 2012)

hey dublin boy, thanks for the welcome.

its a cross breeding between two breeds

his mother is a cross breeding from Racing Homer X Danish suabian 

this father is also his brother from the mother which she was meeted with Racing homer 

sorry to report that the mother is dead got this bird solo and two of his younger yet to know if male or female

P.S. hope I didn't talk too much, hehe


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

KingStone said:


> hey dublin boy, thanks for the welcome.
> 
> its a cross breeding between two breeds
> 
> ...


Lol and welcome - Talk too much - Wait till you see me go on a ramble.

Sorry to hear about mother, I am guessing some sort of opal or stencil gene is in the mix? Nice bird!


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks kingstone , yes thats a pity about the dam, are you putting this colour into your homers ? is it ts1 ? 

and no , your not talking too much , just dont start evan off


----------



## KingStone (Jun 9, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Lol and welcome - Talk too much - Wait till you see me go on a ramble.
> 
> Sorry to hear about mother, I am guessing some sort of opal or stencil gene is in the mix? Nice bird!


so far I'm sure it's an Opal coming from the male father side, as I bought it didn't breed it

but the 2nd breeding I got to be sure it had Opal in it

as for the Stencil, not so sure if the Danish have it, but I'll upload the mother, sorry but its the dead one, as I didn't get to photo it while alive, lol

start over mate, we are here to share and talk


----------



## KingStone (Jun 9, 2012)

dublin boy said:


> thanks kingstone , yes thats a pity about the dam, are you putting this colour into your homers ? is it ts1 ?
> 
> and no , your not talking too much , just dont start evan off


yup I'm loading the homers with this color, still I'm not sure if I should go Black or Blue in the next generation
ts1 isn't involve here as far as I know, but as I said its Opal for sure so far as I see

not starting no evan's here


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

KingStone said:


> yup I'm loading the homers with this color, still I'm not sure if I should go Black or Blue in the next generation
> ts1 isn't involve here as far as I know, but as I said its Opal for sure so far as I see
> 
> not starting no evan's here


sorry kingstone , i missed the previous post were you mentioned opal , i look forward to seeing the results 

im putting dom opal ,and reduced into my homers at the moment ,trying to produce some f1`s this year , so it`ll be a few years before i have something to show .

look forward to any pics you have .


----------



## KingStone (Jun 9, 2012)

good luck in your hunting, wish to see the results soon 

as for the Ts1 I'll start working with it by next week if lucky, as I got some pigeons to start with.

as for my birds, soon I'll open a thread showing some of what I made so far.

you know SHOWING OFF


----------

